# Your Favorite Appetizer To Make



## SizzlininIN (Aug 26, 2005)

We've just recently started getting together with other couples on Friday nights for Game night.  I made some hot wings last week.  Here's an open invitation for you guys to join us..........what appetizer would you bring?

Here's the recipe for the wings I made:

*SIZZ'S HOT WINGS

*5 # Chicken Wings

10 1/2 Tbsp butter or margarine, melted

1 1/4 cup Frank's Hot Sauce

Salt

Pepper

Remove the tips on the chicken wings, then seperate the other portion at the joint.....resulting in 2 pieces. Discard the tips. Wash the chicken pieces and remove any feathers.



Dab the chicken pieces with paper towels removing the excess water. Place the pieces on a non stick baking pan in a single layer.....try to leave a little room between each piece. Sprinkle with salt and pepper on both sides.

Bake at 400 degrees for 40 minutes......turning once half way into cooking time. Note: Oven temps vary so be sure to keep an eye on the wings so they don't burn.

Remove chicken pieces and put in a large bowl.

In a seperate bowl melt the butter or margarine, then add the hot sauce. Stir together till blended well. Pour over chicken pieces and toss in the hot sauce mixture.

Serve with celery sticks and ranch dressing.


----------



## kleenex (Aug 26, 2005)

Onion Rings or Waffle fries.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2005)

Stuffed mushrooms with bacon

Description:


Ingredients:
16 large white mushrooms
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
3/4 cup   stick butter
1/2 cup bread crumbs ( I use garlic flavored but, you can use any 
that you'd like)
1/2 cup fresh bacon bits



Directions:
Preheat oven to 350
Clean mushrooms, remove and chop stems
Saute stems, garlic, and onions in butter, just until soft.
Remove from heat and add bread crumbs and cheese, mix well.
fill mushroom caps with the mixture and sprinkle cooked bacon on 
top.

If you want you can add the bacon to the onion mixture instead of 
putting it on the top of the mushrooms.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 26, 2005)

pds.....those sounds absolutely wonderful.  kleenex.....I'm curious as to how you'll keep those crispy till you get here and we actually sit down to play?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 26, 2005)

They really are good Sizz
Enjoy!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

My parmessan bites:http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10251

And the hot wing dip that was posted by rayt721


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 27, 2005)

Those too sound wonderful.....can't wait to try these recipes.


----------



## Constance (Aug 27, 2005)

I make all kinds of appetizers, but honestly, the thing I make the most is the good ole Velveeta dip, made with Pace Piquante sauce. I just melt it up in the nuke, then serve with Frito's (HB's fave) or tortilla chips, and a tray of raw vegies. 
Sometimes I do it in a crock pot...either way works fine.


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2005)

i'll bring the hot bacon cheese spread


----------



## abjcooking (Aug 27, 2005)

Tex Mex-  Easy to make and everyone seems to love it.

1st layer
2 cans frito lay bean dip (white label)-sometimes I will use black bean dip if I can't find frito lay.

2nd layer
3 ripe avocados
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper

3rd layer
1 8oz. carton sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 package taco seasoning mix

Remaining Layers
1 bunch scallions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 can black olives, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Longhorn Cheese, grated
Fritos or Doritos

Layer ingredients in order given.  Serve with chips


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 27, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Stuffed mushrooms with bacon
> 
> Description:
> 
> ...


Am I missing something?  Why did I preheat the oven?   Should I put the mushrooms in there?  Just teasing--But, how long should they go in there?

 Barbara


----------



## jaim (Sep 9, 2005)

I do up this Brushetta that is usually a big hit.  I chop up a white onion and  a tomato and put it in a bowl.  The add shredded cheese - whatever you like, I usually use mozz w/ it - and an envelope of Lipton Herb and Garlic. . then I grill the bread and the top it w/ the onion tomato mix and pop it in the oven for a little while until the cheese melts.  It's pretty yummy!


----------



## QSis (Sep 9, 2005)

We one of my very favorite appetizers "Tooth Pick Things". It think it might be called a "Porcupine", elsewhere. Loved it since we were kids, as Mom made them all the time. 

Just thread chunks of ham, salami, or even good bologna on toothpicks with chunks of semi soft cheese and dill pickles. Stick them all over a grapefruit. You can also add toothpicks of green and black olives.

The picture is a bird's eye view of my appetizer platter one Christmas, with the "toothpick things" in the center. There are also chunks of smoked salmon, grilled linguica, pinwheels of spinach, cheese and probably prosciutto, water chestnuts wrapped in bacon, and smoked gouda.

I love almost any finger-food appetizer! Always in search of new ones, but the ones in this picture were old family faves.

(Hope I attached the pic correctly!)

Lee


----------



## Constance (Sep 10, 2005)

I do the same thing, Qsis, except I include pineapple chunks on some of the picks.
Here's what I used to fix for our Margaritaville parties...I pinned leaf lettuce to styrofoam for the base of the tree, then stuck in my hors' douevres. The pink things are flamingos.
The watermelon whale is full of melon balls and canned mixed tropical fruit marinated in cherry brandy.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome ideas........Thanks so much!


----------



## QSis (Sep 11, 2005)

Beautiful, Constance!!! LOL!  And festive and fun!   

I never think of adding non-edible garnishes, other than flowers occasionally, to my presentations.  You've inspired me to be more creative!

Lee


----------



## Paolita (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi!

When I have people over I like to make stuffed cherry tomatoes. I know it sounds hectic and in some extent it is, but sooooo good. Here's what I do. I cut cherry tomatoes in half, i take the seeds out with a coffee spoon or a really small spoon to prevent the tomatoes from breaking. Then I get some mozzarella and I cut it in little pieces I will then stuff into the cherry tomatoes. I then grab some basil leaves and I put a small piece on each piece of mozzarella already in the tomatoes. I also buy crab legs (the imitation) and put them into the chopper with some light philadelphia cream cheese. And the I stuff the cherry tomatoes with the the paste. I put a little leaf of parsley on each to make them colorful.

I like this because I always complain that appetizers are very caloric and full of fat. This is quite healthy and quite tasty. I hope you can try making them some time and let me know how it goes.

Paolita


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's one that I used to make.  I would leave the shrimp out, and wouldn't stuff mushrooms, but I would spread the cheese mixture over thinly sliced baugettes and broil them to make cheese toast.  VERY tasty.

Editted to add:  I guess it would help if I posted the recipe!

Cheese and Shrimp Stuffed Mushrooms

1 # fresh mushrooms, as large as possible
1 stick butter
½ c shallots, minced
½ c cream
1 T flour
4 oz sharp cheddar, shredded
4 oz. American cheese, shredded
4 oz mozzarella, shredded
1 c bread cubes
1 # shrimp, peeled, cooked, chopped, and drained
1 T Creole season (or blackened seasoning)

	Clean mushrooms, pull stems, and minced the stems.  
	In a saucepan, melt the butter and add shallots.  Cook until color brightens.  Add milk with flour mixed in and bring to a boil.  Add cheeses a little at a time until all mixes well.  Add bread crumbs and mix well.  Add shrimp, and seasoning,  mix well, and cook 10 – 15 minutes at a simmer, stirring frequently.  Let cool, then fill mushroom caps with mixture. Cover and bake at 375°F for 20 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2005)

Lee, I found those picks with the flamingoes on top in Oriental Trading...they have the coolest party supplies, and great prices, too! 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/otcw...=38&siteID=b/omO2CP/Vg-qSOst6C3MHPAIjO1BWGIAg


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 11, 2005)

Shrimp Mold

1 can cream of mushroom soup 
1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin 
3 tablespoons hot water
1-8 oz. package cream cheese, softened
7 oz. can shrimp
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup finely chopped celery
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1-2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce, optional

Remove cream cheese from refrigerator at least 4 hours before preparing. Heat soup. Dissolve gelatin in hot water. Mix gelatin into heated soup. Cool slightly. Add cream cheese, shrimp, mayonnaise, celery, green onions, garlic, and Tabasco sauce to soup and gelatin mixture. Place in mold and chill overnight or 6-7 hours. Serve with crackers. This dip can also be served out of a regular bowl. Spreaders help serve this dip easier.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

AllenMI ... so did you chop the mushrooms into the mixture or eliminate the mushrooms completely?
With cherry tomatoes taking over a family members garden these will be something I def. be making Paolita.
Sierra........could I use those little salad shrimp instead of the can shrimp?  Do I leave them whole or chop them up?


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

Pita fried in olive oil and parmesan cheese with a little salt and pepper.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 11, 2005)

Pinwheels:  Make any kind you want.

One way:

Equal amount of cream cheese and sour cream.
Add some pimento, jalapenos, onion, and cheddar cheese.

Roll up in a burrito...cut into slices.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 11, 2005)

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Pinwheels: Make any kind you want.
> 
> One way:
> 
> ...


 
I would make it with cream cheese and anchovies.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 12, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Sierra........could I use those little salad shrimp instead of the can shrimp? Do I leave them whole or chop them up?


 
Sure you could use salad shrimp. You might want to chop them up some since they are larger than the tiny shrimp in the can. I use the canned because I can keep a couple of cans on hand and make this recipe at the last minute if I unexpectedly get invited to a party, etc. Just for information purposes I found a list on the internet that discussed shrimp sizes. 

Extra Colossal = Less than 10 per pound
Colossal = Less than 15 per pound
Extra Jumbo = 16 to 20 per pound
Jumbo = 21 to 25 per pound
Extra Large = 26 to 30 per pound
Large = 31 to 40 per pound
Medium Large = 36 to 40 per pound
Medium 41 to 50 per pound
Small 51 to 60 per pound
Extra Small 61 to 70 per pound
Tiny = Over 70 per pound
Here is also another favorite recipe of mine. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7455


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 12, 2005)

Sizz, yes, I left the mushrooms out entirely.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Sierra and Allen.  Kaylinda......tortilla shells are really cheap I can really work with those.....thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2005)

nothing beats a fine antipasta spread... cured meats, cheeses, pickled and cured vegetables (mushrooms, peppers, tomatoes, cauliflower, beans, olives) stuffed grape leaves, humus and pita, baba ganoush, crisp flat bread, garlic bread etc.

you can make or purchase as much a variety as you like to serve.  put out little plates and every one gets what they like.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 12, 2005)

Robo........I have never tried an antipasta spread nor has anyone I know ever had one at their party.  I've seen cooks make them on foodnetwork and they look wonderful.  However, they look like they could be quite expensive to put together.


----------



## QSis (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, good antipastos are pricey, but they are SO worth it! 

We made one this past year that was so spectacular that we didn't want the rest of the dinner (but we forced ourselves).

One thing you might think about is to ask each guest to bring one item - the olives, a 1/4 pound of provolone, a 1/4 pound of prociutto, a small jar of imported tuna in oil, etc. 

If they are good enough friends, they won't mind. 

Lee


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 14, 2005)

thats a good idea


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 14, 2005)

when I have served a really big assortment at the antipasto, I make the rest of the meal light...a simple pasta with a "lite" sauce: simple marinara or putanesca, or garlic, cheese, peas and mushrooms with evoo.  and finish with a salad.  very Italian btw.


----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

Smoked Salmon, Brie & Mushroom Baskets

Won Ton wrappers 
Olive oil 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/2 pound mushrooms, finely chopped 
4 or 5 cloves minced garlic 
Salt and pepper 
1/4 cup brie cheese 
5 slices smoked salmon 
Parsley 

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Trim the won ton wrappers to approximately 2 1/2-inch squares with scissors. Spray a miniature muffin tin with olive oil; spray the won ton wrappers lightly, and gently press into muffin tin. Bake approximately 7 minutes. Remove from oven and cool. 

In a large frying pan, melt butter; saute the mushrooms, garlic, salt, and pepper until there is no more liquid left. Remove from heat and cool; spoon into prepared won ton baskets. 

For each won ton basket: Pinch off a small piece of brie cheese & place it on top of the mushrooms. Cut a triangle piece of smoked salmon and drape it on top of the cheese. Just before serving, preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Place into oven just long enough to melt the brie cheese. Remove from oven, sprinkle parsley on top and serve warm.

I like won tons cups because you can be creative with the fillings - seafood dip or dip of choice, pate, guacamole, etc. If using a reg size muffin tin, try placing a whole won ton skin in each cup, or overlapping two skins to look like a flower petal.

*******

Smoked Salmon Roses

1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon prepared horseradish 
1 tablespoon minced fresh dill plus whole sprigs for garnish 1 tablespoon half-and-half 
16 slices (12 to 16 ounces) smoked salmon 
1 red bell pepper, cut into thin strips 

Combine cream cheese, horseradish, minced dill and half-and-half in small bowl. Beat until light and creamy. 
Spread 1 tablespoon cream cheese mixture over each salmon slice. Roll up jelly-roll fashion. Slice each roll in half crosswise.

Arrange salmon rolls, cut sides down, on serving dish to resemble roses. Garnish each "rose" by tucking 1 pepper strip and 1 dill sprig in center.

Another idea - Cucumbers sliced & stuffed with a cream cheese/herb mixture. If any one is interested in the recipe, wave.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## mish (Sep 15, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

>


 
??? Is that a good thing, elfie.

Mish


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 15, 2005)

so who's having the appetizer party and when should we all show up??


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> so who's having the appetizer party and when should we all show up??


 
luv's place, sometime this week, but you're only allowed in if you show up with cheesesticks and a good marinara. i'm craving cheesesticks!


----------



## luvs (Sep 25, 2005)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Robo........I have never tried an antipasta spread nor has anyone I know ever had one at their party. I've seen cooks make them on foodnetwork and they look wonderful. However, they look like they could be quite expensive to put together.


 
they're great, sizz; i make miniature little antipasto plates for myself a lot. just some different meats and cheeses and olives and stuff on mine.


----------



## Paula (Sep 25, 2005)

I love Pumpernickel bread dip - it is a huge hit every time I make it 

16 oz sour cream 
0,5 pkg of leek soup- knorr
box of frozem spinach- place it on a warm skillet ,set on midium high and mix until defrosted
1 round loaf of pumpernickel
1 cup walnuts , chopped

In a bowl mix sour cream with leek soup powder and spinach, season with salt and pepper and chill it .
Hollow out the center of the bread making a bowl out of it. PLace chilled mixture in the center of the bread. Use leftovers of the bread to dip in the mixture.

Delicious!!!


----------



## mish (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula said:
			
		

> I love Pumpernickel bread dip - it is a huge hit every time I make it
> 
> 16 oz sour cream
> 0,5 pkg of leek soup- knorr
> ...


 
This looks DEEEE-LISH, Paula! Didn't know Knorr made Leek Soup. I'll have to ty that in a dip. Like pumpernickel too. Saving this for the next get-together. Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Paula (Sep 25, 2005)

no problem  I hope you will enjoy it as much as we do , in case you won't be able to find leek soup, try onion soup

By the way , I forgot to say hello to everyone  . I love to bake and cook, thus whenever I have few minutes I experiment with new recipes

I would like to apologize in advance for any spelling mistakes I may make - English is my second language, but I hope that it will be more of the benefit than inconvenience, since I can always help with any questions about european cuisines


----------



## mish (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula said:
			
		

> no problem  I hope you will enjoy it as much as we do , in case you won't be able to find leek soup, try onion soup
> 
> By the way , I forgot to say hello to everyone  . I love to bake and cook, thus whenever I have few minutes I experiment with new recipes
> 
> I would like to apologize in advance for any spelling mistakes I may make - English is my second language, but I hope that it will be more of the benefit than inconvenience, since I can always help with any questions about european cuisines


 
Hi Paula.
Welcome to DC.  Hope you will enjoy the forum and the people here.  No need to apologize. Looking forward to exchanging thoughts, fun and recipes. (YUM. European cusine.)


----------



## QSis (Sep 26, 2005)

*Mississippi Sin*

Paula's Pumpernickle Bread dip reminded me of the bread dip I've made for the neighbor's Open House party on New Year's Eve. I use sourdough bread for the bowl, then buy a variety of rolls to cut up for dippers.  Fantastic!

Lee

*Mississippi** Sin*

This recipe was inspired by one I found in the cookbook _"Favorite Recipes from Union Baptist Church Cooks"_ Tylertown, Mississippi and it’s a show stopper. Tinkered with? Of course! In fact the recipe is somewhat of a standard and variations can be found in many cookbooks. It’s become a family favorite. This is my version.

2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, (8-10 oz) 

8 ounces cream cheese, softened 

1½ cups sour cream 

½ cup chopped cooked ham 

1/3 cup chopped green chiles 

1/3 cup chopped green onions (green parts)

2 cloves garlic, pressed

¼ teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 

1-1lb round loaf French or sourdough bread 

1 cup tomatoes, seeded and diced



Combine first 8 ingredients in a medium bowl, stirring well. Set dip aside. 

Cut a thin slice from top of bread loaf; set slice aside. Using a gentle sawing motion, cut vertically to, but not through, the bottom of the loaf, ½ inch from the edge. Lift out center of loaf; cut into 1-inch cubes, and set aside. Fill hollowed bread loaf with dip; cover with reserved top slice of bread loaf. Wrap loaf with aluminum foil. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Mix in the diced tomatoes and serve with reserved bread cubes and crackers. 

Makes about 4 cups of dip.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 26, 2005)

4 cups of dip, Qsis?  that'll take care of my needs.  what's everyone else gonna have?


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 26, 2005)

I attended a very fancy dinner last week with wonderful starters served!


Spinach stuffed mushrooms - I have no idea how to make them but they were wonderful.  I suspect,however, that they were resting in Hollandaise sauce.  

An old standby - Prosciutto wrapped Honeydew - (not the bet melon)

but the best one was was bacon wrapped scallops!  You just can't beat the flavors of bacon and seafood!  It reminded me of various "Rumaki" I used to make - bacon wrapped around pineapple, water chestnuts, and (my personal favorite) chicken liver chunks.  Just wrap, spear with a toothpick and broil until the bacon is crisp - turning only once.  

Very Yum!
After those wonderful appetizers dinner, though very good, paled!

2


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 27, 2005)

Pateintly waiting for mudbug to step ASIDE and AWAY from that dip!!   Dang that sounds good!


----------



## middie (Sep 27, 2005)

waiting  behind elf who's waiting behind mudbug to move


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 27, 2005)

I am making nachos with chili and cheese right now before I go to bed.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds good to me, bang!!  I will take a bowl, please, if you have any extra.


----------



## foodaholic (Sep 27, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> Spinach stuffed mushrooms - I have no idea how to make them but they were wonderful. I suspect,however, that they were resting in Hollandaise sauce.
> 2


 
Somehow I doubt it was a hollandaise simply because the mushrooms if they were a medium to large cap would take
probably 6 to 8 minutes in a 425 oven.The hollandaise would
easily seperate.They might have mixed the hollandaise with
the spinach and other ingredients after the s'rooms came out of the oven.Actually that doesn't sound too bad,I'll have to try that technique.

Was there a crust of some kind on top?Cheese?Bread crumbs?

More than likely the other ingredients that made up the filling were sauteed with the spinach,add the cream, reduce,then stuff the mushrooms,and into the oven.
Just an educated quess though.


----------



## Paula (Sep 27, 2005)

and here is pic of pumpernickel dip  - why is it so huge?


----------



## mish (Sep 27, 2005)

Paula, this one is all MINE!  I'm going to jump right in and take a "dip." Great pic. I've saved the pic and recipe - calling it "Paula's Dip." Thank you. I'm ready to party.


----------



## Paula (Sep 27, 2005)

we should have a dancing icon here- this one is pretty good   

mish, I will try to submit few more really nice recipes somewhen during this week- so keep your eyes open


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Pateintly waiting for mudbug to step ASIDE and AWAY from that dip!!   Dang that sounds good!



NO WAY!!!!

I saw it first.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 28, 2005)

w/respect to the mushrooms...there was no topping - it was just all soft and yummy- I could probably get the recipe if I wrangled enough...want it?


----------



## Christygirl (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm so outta date here.. lol.. but I still really love those little tiny bread slices w/ the browned sausage and velveeta


----------



## middie (Oct 3, 2005)

Hot Bacon Cheese Spread

1 16 ounce loaf round bread
12 slices bacon, crisp and crumbled
1 8 ounce package Shredded Colby/Montery Jack cheese
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
1 cup mayonaise
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 clove garlic, minced

Cut the top of the bread off, removing center leaving the shell 1 inch thick. Cut removed bread into bite size pieces and set aside.

Mix remaining ingredients in a small bowl. Spoon into hollowed out bread shell. Cover shell with the top piece of the bread, and place on a cookie sheet.

Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Serve with the bread pieces or crackers.

makes about 3 1/2 cups.

Note: To reheat, microwave filled bread shell with the top on for 1-2 minutes or until thoroughly heated, stirring once


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 4, 2005)

Some awesome recipes guys. Here's one I make called Hanky Panky

brown 1# ground beef & 1# italian sausage.....drain off the fat.  Then put it back in the pan and add 1# block of velvetta cheese, 1/2 tsp. dried oregano, 1/2 tsp. garlic powder. Stir until the cheese is melted.
Serve on Party Rye Bread.  I keep mine warm by transferring it to a slow cooker.

This stuff is so good that people always request it.


----------



## Claire (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't looked at all of the posts, but what great ideas.  If I'm fixing a full meal at home I do a really light relish tray -- fresh, pickled or marinaded veggies, maybe a bit of cheese and bread/crackers, but not much.  I want my guests to be hungry when they sit at the table.  When I go out to a party where the appetizers are the meal, I make an artichoke dip.  Others make a spinach and artichoke dip, but everyone tells me they like mine best.  The spinach can water it down, and wringing it out can be such a chore.

1 can artichoke hearts
1 pkg Good Seasons Italian salad dressing mix
1/2 c mayo
1/4 c parmesan (you can actually use the dry stuff in the green container)
few dashes hot sauce

Food-process until creamy, sprinkle extra cheese on top, bake until bubbly and brown on top (425 for as long as it takes ... 15 min maybe ... I've found my numerous ovens to vary a LOT in how long this takes).  

Serve with triscuits, slices of a baguette, or any other favorite to spread upon.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 22, 2005)

*Hot Reuben Dip*

1 (16 ounce) jar sauerkraut, drained 
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
2 cups shredded Swiss cheese 
2 cups shredded cooked corned beef

In a slow cooker, combine the sauerkraut, cream cheese, Swiss cheese, corned beef. Cover, and cook on high for 45 minutes if you're in a hurry, low for longer if you're not, or just until hot and cheese is melted. Stir occasionally while cooking. Serve with cocktail rye or crackers.

Many variations you can try.  Thise recipe is great with good beer and good friends.  Enjoy!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 22, 2005)

i like to roast a variety of peppers and then sautee them up with chopped portabella mushrooms and garlic in a good quality olive oil.  then i add chopped kalamata olives and capers and italian parsley, balsamic vinegar, more olive oil,  anchovie paste or a mashed up anchovy, and salt and pepper.  put it in the fridge overnight and serve with little toast rounds or bread like you would serve with bruschetta.  sort of like a tappinade but with more going on.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 22, 2005)

I just found this on pillsbury, isn't it cute?
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/showRecipe.aspx?rID=13884


----------



## kadesma (Oct 22, 2005)

Texas,

those are adorable..I bet the boys would love them  I use the cresent rolls all the time for pigs in a blanket, will try this next time..Thanks...
kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 22, 2005)

*Cute Chicks*

Texas, they are adorable! I found some Cute Chicks.

*Cute Egg Chicks*







Yield: 1 dozen

12 hard-cooked eggs
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup shredded Parmesan cheese
2 teaspoons finely chopped onion
1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon prepared mustard
1/8 teaspoon pepper
3 stuffed olives
1 small sweet red pepper 

Cut a thin slice from the bottom of each egg so it sits flat. Cut a zigzag pattern a third down from the top of each egg. Carefully remove yolks and place in a small bowl; mash with a fork. Add the mayonnaise, Parmesan cheese, onion, curry, mustard and pepper; stir until well blended. Spoon yolk mixture into the egg white bottoms; replace tops.

Cut olives into slices for eyes. Cut 12 small triangles from red pepper for beaks. Gently press the eyes and beaks into egg yolk filling. Refrigerate until serving.


----------



## luvs (Oct 22, 2005)

awwww! those are so _cute!_


----------

